# Siamese Algae Eaters keep dying



## nate2005 (May 29, 2013)

Test your ammonia nitrite nitrate and ph and go from there.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Please provide the ammonia, nitrate, nitride level, ph and temp

what size are they?


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Ammonia is less than .25 and nitrites are zero. Nitrates I'm unsure of. Ph is around 7.4. The SAE's I bought were about 2 inches long, definitely juveniles. They would be swimming happily around exploring but I noticed the paradise fish were nipping at them and chasing them. I thought eventually they would get used to them but I found them dead three days later with their eyes torn out. 

I'm thinking the only way I can introduce new fish into that tank is to add dither fish to distract them


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

your ammonia should be zero, and from the looks of it, I think its your paradise fish causing the problem. However, I am not sure as I have no knowledge or experience keeping paradise fish.

Edit: okay, just did a quick research. paradise fish seem to be semi-aggressive fish and are territorial. there's your problem.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i would think twice about adding any fish that are smaller than the paradise fish as the result would likely prove to be the same


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Paradise fish, typical night hunter.

They go for the eyes of other similar size fish.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay I put the fish in another tank. This tank is a 20 g with nothing but plants and a african giant shrimp. 0 nitrites 0 ammonia. I've been running this tank with a fluval 205 for 3 months now. Dripped acclimated two SAE's for two hours. First one died after two days. Second one died after five days. I'm not sure if they starved to death or something, but everywhere I've read they've said SAE's are supposed to be hardy fish and all the SAE's I've bought from this fish store have died. Either a bad stock or I'm not supposed to have these fish I guess.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have the same problem with otos and I cant figure it out... I started thinking they got algae overdoes lol. I don't have an algae problem anymore so I just avoid buying any... but I do really like em


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> Paradise fish, typical night hunter.
> 
> They go for the eyes of other similar size fish.


That's extremely disturbing... & nice to know.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't really have algae problems either but I just like Siamese algae eaters. My friends have a couple and they are huge now, they are like otos but with great personalities. Hopefully I can find a better source or maybe I'll wait until I buy more...maybe I'll have better luck with the next shipment.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Lets have a picture of those SAEs
Most people have issues keeping Otos, given the stock, same goes for SAE or any fish.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay so I think it was just a bad stock I was buying. I bought another two a week and a half ago and they're still going strong


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I put "paradise fish" up there with tiger barbs , and gouramis. All pita fish lol

Good luck with these new ones.


----------

